# Current processing time for Form 929: Name Change



## syd (May 13, 2014)

Does anyone knows how long DIBP takes to process form 929 and update system?

I've seen 10 days quoted but wondering if that is current timeframe or it has been taking longer.

My passport expired so I decided to add my married name to my passport. My new passport arrived yesterday. I'm now eligible to apply for 801 and want to do so urgently.

Can I update the passport number and date via Immiaccount for the purpose of submitting my application, then advise name change via form 929?


----------



## summersky (Feb 12, 2017)

syd said:


> Does anyone knows how long DIBP takes to process form 929 and update system?
> 
> I've seen 10 days quoted but wondering if that is current timeframe or it has been taking longer.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what to suggest but in my experience it took them 2 business days to update my passport and new name details (reflected on VEVO) altogether. I used form 929.


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

summersky said:


> I'm not sure what to suggest but in my experience it took them 2 business days to update my passport and new name details (reflected on VEVO) altogether. I used form 929.


Thank you for sharing! That was a quick turnaround...I'll just submit form 929 & hopefully it will be processed quickly .


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

Just an update in the event someone needs this info in future, my passport details were updated 3 days after form 929 was submitted.


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

syd said:


> Just an update in the event someone needs this info in future, my passport details were updated 3 days after form 929 was submitted.


Thanks for posting this update. My partner sent a 929 to the Perth office last Thursday, so it's now been a full week and they haven't updated her name yet according to VEVO.

I wonder if they are busy or if something else happened and they didn't receive the form. Hmmmm... I guess will just have to wait a bit longer.

Is anyone aware if there are service standards that apply to this kind of update?


----------



## sathyaac (Aug 18, 2017)

Friends
I am trying to update my passport details from immiaccount (Update us Option) and there is a option to select the reason for passport update. I have changed my passport due to all pages used in my current passport and the I can select only "cancelled, expired, stolen, lost" from the drop down menu. Does anyone know which option to select incase of passport renewed due to pages over in previous passport.


----------

